# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Duża wada wzroku a soczewki i metody polepszania wzroku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio będąc u okulisty stwierdzono u mnie wadę -4.25D na obu oczach. Rok temu miałam na lewym oku -4.00D i na prawym -3.75D. Wada pogorsza mi się od 9 roku życia. Z tymże po pierwszym odkryciu wady - aż -1.75D na obu oczach, na następnej kontroli, pół roku później miałam już -2,75D na obu oczach. Skłonność do wady wzroku jest u mnie rodzinna. Niestety.
Mam 2 pytania.
Pierwsze to - Czy istnieje skuteczna metoda poprawy wzroku bez operacji laserowej? 
Czytałam dużo o metodzie Bates'a, i jak narazie stosuję ją, ponieważ czuję wyraźne odprężenie oczu. Lecz czy to mi może poprawić wadę? Bardzo mało spędzam czasu korzystając z komputera. Mimo to przy spędzeniu nawet pół godziny przy monitorze czuje ból i kłucie oczu. Przez pewien czas chodziłam w domu bez okularów, gdyż uważałam, że jest to odprężenie dla oczu, ale gdy później zakładałam okulary, oczy mi łzawiły i bolały. Podczas wizyty okulista kategorycznie zabronił chodzenie bez okularów, bo to nadwręża wzrok.
Drugie pytanie to - Czy soczewki są zdrowe?
Z moją wadą bardzo obawiam się efektu zmniejszonych oczu poprzez okulary. A poza tym okulary przeszkadzają mi w uprawianiu sportów takich jak gra zespołowa i pływanie. Na razie nie stać mnie na operację oczu, więc pomysłałam właśnie o soczewkach, lecz obawiam się ich, ponieważ dużo osób z mojego środowiska miało już problemy z soczewkami.
Z góry dziękuję za poradę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wydaje mi się, że najlepszą opcją jest właśnie zrobienie korekcji laserowej. Dlaczego nie chcesz poddać się zabiegowi? Oczywiście warunkiem koniecznym, żeby taki zabieg przeprowadzić jest m.in stała wada od co najmniej roku. Polecam konsulatcję u jakiegoś dobrego specjalisty, który zajmuje się tego typu zabiegami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli nie chcesz inwazyjnie do tego podchodzić, to mogę polecić ćwiczenia i porady dietetyczne ze strony mojeoczy.pl
Dodatkowo po prostu bardzo dbaj o oczy i ich higienę, chociażby nawilżając je regularnie dobrymi kroplami (polecam Starazolin).

----------


## Strefa-Soczewek

Same ćwiczenia na pewno nie poprawią od tak sobie naszego wzroku, tutaj również pierwszym krokiem jaki warto wykonać będzie udanie się na konsultację do lekarza specjalisty, który ewentualnie doradzi jakimi soczewkami warto się zainteresować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam dość dużą wadę wzroku ale jednak udało się bo mam swoje soczewki. Nienawidzę chodzić w okularach, nie umiem.  Bardzo dobrze dobrali mi soczewki, płyn i inne akcesoria w salonie optycznym w Tarnobrzegu na Szerokiej 11. Mają bardzo duży wybór ładnych oprawek i duży wybór soczewek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Akurat jestem zwolenniczką naturalnych metod. Po tym jak poczytałam na mojeoczy.pl jak można sobie pomóc nieinwazyjnie. Dodatkowo nawilżam oczy Starazoinem i nie mogę narzekać na zły stan oczu.




> Ostatnio będąc u okulisty stwierdzono u mnie wadę -4.25D na obu oczach. Rok temu miałam na lewym oku -4.00D i na prawym -3.75D. Wada pogorsza mi się od 9 roku życia. Z tymże po pierwszym odkryciu wady - aż -1.75D na obu oczach, na następnej kontroli, pół roku później miałam już -2,75D na obu oczach. Skłonność do wady wzroku jest u mnie rodzinna. Niestety.
> Mam 2 pytania.
> Pierwsze to - Czy istnieje skuteczna metoda poprawy wzroku bez operacji laserowej? 
> Czytałam dużo o metodzie Bates'a, i jak narazie stosuję ją, ponieważ czuję wyraźne odprężenie oczu. Lecz czy to mi może poprawić wadę? Bardzo mało spędzam czasu korzystając z komputera. Mimo to przy spędzeniu nawet pół godziny przy monitorze czuje ból i kłucie oczu. Przez pewien czas chodziłam w domu bez okularów, gdyż uważałam, że jest to odprężenie dla oczu, ale gdy później zakładałam okulary, oczy mi łzawiły i bolały. Podczas wizyty okulista kategorycznie zabronił chodzenie bez okularów, bo to nadwręża wzrok.
> Drugie pytanie to - Czy soczewki są zdrowe?
> Z moją wadą bardzo obawiam się efektu zmniejszonych oczu poprzez okulary. A poza tym okulary przeszkadzają mi w uprawianiu sportów takich jak gra zespołowa i pływanie. Na razie nie stać mnie na operację oczu, więc pomysłałam właśnie o soczewkach, lecz obawiam się ich, ponieważ dużo osób z mojego środowiska miało już problemy z soczewkami.
> Z góry dziękuję za poradę

----------


## Seeb

raczej chyba nie ma skutecznej metody pozbycia się wady wzroku jak metodą laserową . A jak sprawa wyglada przy takich dużych wadach ? wiem ,ze np poprzez  zabieg lentivu mozna usunąć wadę , która mieści się w granicach - 0,5 do -10,0 dioptrii . Ja byłam krótkowidzem , więc głównie to mnie interesowało . Jak sprawa wygląda przy plusach tego nie wiem . W każdym razie ja miałam - 4 i -5 . Wada dzięki zabiegowi zeszła do zera . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

Poniekąd racja, wszystko zależy od konkretnego przypadku oraz tego jak dużą jest wada wzroku. Same soczewki pomogą, natomiast całkowicie nie wyeliminują wady, więc tutaj często laser jest ostatnią deską ratunku.

----------


## LoseYourself

Powiem szczerze ,ze nie wiem jak to jest z soczewkami, ale potwierdzam ,ze laserowa korekcja wzroku jets najlepszym wyjściem. Oczywiście w miare możliwości finansowych. A na zabieg Lentivu to ja się wybieram dopiero. Ale to w Optegrze w Rzeszowie  :Wink:

----------


## LittleBit

nosiłam soczewki i ogólnie masakra. Stan zapalny drugim poganiał. Przestałam nosić i tyle. Potem jakieś pół roku później zdecydowałam sie na laserowa korekcje wzroku jak Lentivu w Optegrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Można wszczepić soczewki fakijne to odwracalna metoda.

----------


## Bozenka881

Nie wiem o co chodzi z fakijnymi soczewkami. dla mnie  to grunt, ze ja mam zrobioną laserową korekcje wzroku i tyle. Miałam zresztą taki zabieg a dokładniej w dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W sprawie soczewek polecam klinikę Spektrum spektrum.wroc.pl/nasze-uslugi/soczewki-i-pomoce-optyczne

----------


## MysiaPysia

ja miałam laserową korekcję wzroku metodą lentivu w Optegrze a dodam, ze wcale nie miałam małej wady, bo miałam jakoś -5 i -6. Zeszłam z wadą do zera  :Wink:

----------


## Klarta77

> ja miałam laserową korekcję wzroku metodą lentivu w Optegrze a dodam, ze wcale nie miałam małej wady, bo miałam jakoś -5 i -6. Zeszłam z wadą do zera


A gdzie miałaś zabieg ? w której Optegrze ? Ja miałam zabieg w Krakowie i zabieg przeprowadzała mi pani dr Renata Rakoczy Gołda  :Wink:

----------


## Dikta

ja wlasnie miałam zabieg w  Optegrze ale we Wrocławiu. Jestem bardzo zadowolona, fajnie sie udało, dokładnie i rzetelnie. A przede wszystkim wszystkie moje wątpliwości zostały rozwiane. a i przy okazji udało się wszystko w lipcu ogarnąć i udało się załapać na promkę.

----------


## Kinda77

> ja wlasnie miałam zabieg w  Optegrze ale we Wrocławiu. Jestem bardzo zadowolona, fajnie sie udało, dokładnie i rzetelnie. A przede wszystkim wszystkie moje wątpliwości zostały rozwiane. a i przy okazji udało się wszystko w lipcu ogarnąć i udało się załapać na promkę.


Tez miałam zabieg we Wrocławiu w Optegrze u pana dr Grzegorza nawrota. To Ty widze wlipcu mialas zabieg. Ja się załapalam w sierpniu  :Wink:  z ta promocja na wizyte kwalifikacyjną.

----------


## ewa.kot

We Wrocławiu polecam Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej SPEKTRUM. Wszyscy pracujący tam lekarze to wybitni specjaliści, którym można zaufać.

----------


## Verra

we Wrocku to Optegra zdecydowanie. jestem zadowolona z ich opieki, zawsze dokładnie i rzeczowo prowadzą wywiad pacjenta, dzięki temu pacjent jest spokojny że wszystko będzie ok

----------


## Klarka55

> we Wrocku to Optegra zdecydowanie. jestem zadowolona z ich opieki, zawsze dokładnie i rzeczowo prowadzą wywiad pacjenta, dzięki temu pacjent jest spokojny że wszystko będzie ok


A kto Cie moja droga operował ? Bo mi przeprowadzał korekcję pan dr Grzegorz Nawrot  :Wink:  Wspaniały lekarz  :Wink:  Ile jestes po zabiegu ?

----------


## Mesjah

no wlasnie w Optegrze we Wrocku to jest bardzo dobry i dokładny lekarz! szczerze mówiąc sama bym go wybrała i na niego się zdecydowała! teraz to ja dzięki niemu widzę idealnie

----------


## Janeczka886

> no wlasnie w Optegrze we Wrocku to jest bardzo dobry i dokładny lekarz! szczerze mówiąc sama bym go wybrała i na niego się zdecydowała! teraz to ja dzięki niemu widzę idealnie


Dr Nawrot, z nim miałam styczność i bardzo polecam. Jest dokładny i wszystko wyjaśnia jak należy.

----------


## KasiaMO

Ja nie noszę soczewek juz od dłuższego czasu. Bardzo  polecam zrezygnowac z noszenia ich i pomyśleć o takich rzeczach jak laserowa korekcja wzroku. U mnie zdał egzamin zabieg lentivu.

----------


## Effka

dokładnie! ja jestem zadowolona z Lentivu także, a robiłam w Katowicach! moim zdaniem bardzo dobra, profesjonalna klinika. Leczą i naprawiają wzrok bardzo dobrze i dokładnie

----------


## Listerinka

Ja przez soczewki miałam straszny problem z oczami a mianowicie zespól suchego oka. I dlatego zdecydowałam na laserową korekcję wzroku. Zabieg mialam lentivu. Generalnie jeszcze udało mi się załapać na szczeście. Bo myślałam, że  mi się nie uda.

----------


## tyran

Czy ktoś z Was zna tę markę okularów - wokularach.pl/okulary-korekcyjne-belutti ?
Ewentualnie jakie inne polecacie, żeby wszystko było w porządku? 
Sprawdzone nazwy, marki? Wiadomo - zależy mi na rozsądnym połączeniu ceny i jakości.
Da się?

----------


## Mario_67

Bardzo dobry okulista przyjmuje w Krakowskim Centrum Okulistyki OCULUS. Polecam! Długo szukałem dobrego specjalisty i znalazłem go w tym ośrodku.

----------


## Hanka77

Ja miałam wadę -6 i -5. I super zdał u mnie egzamin zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku Lentivu w Optegrze.

----------


## Brenda88

> Ja miałam wadę -6 i -5. I super zdał u mnie egzamin zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku Lentivu w Optegrze.


Też tutaj miałam zabieg, a dokładniej w katowickiej Optegrze. Z wadą zeszłam do zera ale miałam mniejszą niż Ty.

----------


## tk90lk

nie każdy okulista jest dobry - warto chodzić do najlepszych

----------


## Emil_M

Polecam SPEKTRUM Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej gdzie możesz kompleksowo zadbać o swój wzrok i wyleczyć jego wady.

----------

